# Pig Roast Food List



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

"There is a small possibilty I might not be coming this year do to some talk about fishing for skams and early kings"

Dan, you can fish _anytime_ ! We're talkin' '3rd Annual' here !!!

Besides, Connor is looking forward to seeing you again.... :bloos: 

...and I promise that there can be some talk about fishing for skams and early kings at the Pig Roast.....


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Well...Looks like I will be missing out on this one.... Uncle passed away today, and funeral is on Saturday. I may try to stop by afterwards depending on the timeing.


Hope everyone has a great time


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Sorry to hear that TF!

Hmmm, fishing for skams and early kings or talking about them I'd rather be fishing for them:lol: plus I haven't got out for skams yet this year i've been wanting to fish early kings since I was a tyke. 

I should know by tonight


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Dan i put all fishing aside this weekend and am going to the pig roast. I have fished every other weekend this summer and you will have more than enough time for steel and kings. They are here to stay.. go to the damn roast, it will be fun.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I will bring a smoked trout-cream cheese spread and some crackers, plus another dish once I decide on something.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Haha, I haven't been fishing for salmon and steelhead since school ended. Ya know how nutz I am driving my mom:lol: 


Any how, I though some of us were going to fish a certain park saturday??


----------



## 58archer (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I'm planning to be there some time Saturday, but it might not be until midnight for all I know. Yesterday morning my sister informed me that my Saturday has been "rescheduled" by family business that can't be rescheduled, so....Grrrrr.... (Gotta love the advance notice.)  

But for when I DO get to the roast, I plan to bring buffalo wings & maybe something else. See ya there! -Christine


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Stelmon, i have to work till 530 on saturday, then i am headed up.
I will bring a few rods and am going to fish Sunday.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I'll be bringing "Wings" Too......but I'll have them there by dinner time  

Although the do make a great midnight snack :corkysm55 

Neal


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I got lucky...Funeral is early AM, so Daughter and I WILL be showing close to dinner time. I will bring Brownies that the wife is making for us...

Looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hmmm ...double the brownies then because my mom has ours done. :lol:

BTW, I am on my way in a little bit


----------

